# How to take better haunt photos...



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are 13 quick tips to improve your haunt photos: 

1) Get a friend to take the pics for you. (Chances
are, you already know someone who is really good at
taking photos and owns a nice camera. Ask them if
they would mind taking some shots of your haunt. They
will be flattered and you will end up with great
photos.)

2) Use a tripod. (In low light, it's almost
impossible to hold your hand perfectly steady. This
will keep your pics from blurring.)

3) Use timer. (Believe it or not, your finger
pressing the button sometimes shakes the camera enough
to ruin a perfectly good shot.)

4) Take your pics at dawn or dusk. (At these times,
the sky is dark enough to look like night, yet there
is still enough light out to take photos)

5) Take day and night shots. (Taking shots at night
isn't as tough as you might think. Taking shots
during the day gives a different feel to your images. 
Give them both a shot.)

6) Show some depth. (Shots are more interesting if
they have some depth to them. Don't just take a
close-up of your tombstone. Step back a little so you
can see the tombstone is in a graveyard and there are
monsters in the background. Give the shot some
context.)

7) Get down. (Don't take every shot from a standing
position. Get down low and shoot up at a monster to
make it look scarier, or get down on the same level of
your tombstones so the viewer can feel more connected
to the image.) 

8) Turn off your flash. (Shadows are good. They make
your pics look spookier. There's nothing scary about
a bright, flatly lit monster.)

9) Use "fast" film. (If you're using a film camera,
choose a film with an ISO of 400 or faster. If you're
using a digital camera, set it for an ISO or 400 or
faster.)

10) Turn off the date stamp. (There are other ways to
remember what year the shot was taken, you don't need
it in the lower right-hand corner of every shot.)

11) Get close. (Most people stand too far away when
they take photos. Next time you're taking a picture -
whether it's of your haunt, your girlfriend or your
dog - stand at the distance you're usually comfortable
with, then take one step forward and take your shot.)

12) If you're using a digital camera, use the
eyepiece, not the LCD screen. (Your hands will be
steadier if you're holding the camera to your eye
instead of out from your body.)

13) Set your digital camera to the highest resolution
possible (It will allow you to print larger photos,
and keep things looking crisp when you crop.)


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Great tips, cbmar. I'm hoping to get better nighttime shots of my house this year. Thanks!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

After spending all the time making props, it _is _important to document them well for future reference or a web site or even brochures or something. Good advice, thanks for taking the time to post...


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Great tips!

But I have to disagree on the eyepiece. I find that these days, these vestigial eyepieces are not always accurate in how they frame the shot. The LCD shows how the shot will actually be framed. As long as you're using a tripod, and are careful not to shake the camera much (use a remote triggerm timer, or very lightly work the buttons), you already have the stability issue under control.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good common sense tips..very useful


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great simple tips that are very useful. Nothing better then trying different things while taking photo's and submitting your best shots.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great thanks! I wish I read this before I took pictures of my haunt this year, but I'll definately use it for next year. Thats one thing that I'll do differently next year, take more pictures. I've realized how important it is. thanks again


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

In addition to these excellent tips and suggestions I need to actually READ the manual with my camera and learn how to take low-light shots. It seems that no matter what I do they come out dark and blurry.

Must use a tripod

RTFM!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Another thing you can do to reduce shake -- while on a tripod -- is to put your camera on "timer" mode. That way, you push the button, take your finger away, and the camera has time to stop wiggling before the shutter opens.

(edit: oops, looks like NecroBones mentioned "timer" too. must have missed it.)


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

I wish i came upon this web site before i took this years halloween pictures. They might have come out better in the dark!!!


----------

